# Moist N Aire Cigar Humidifier



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Just got back from the liquor store, (where else?) and was checking out their large cabinet humi of smokes. They had a *Moist N Aire Cigar Humidifier* in there and I must say, the sticks felt great and all looked in super condition. The air even felt "cigar friendly". I'm going to go back tomorrow and buy a few to see how they taste...they had a few decent sticks I haven't had. There could be one of these in my future...along with the monster cabinet humi.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Steve,

MoistnAires SUCK! The only reason they're in those cabs is because that's what they come with and they're cheap!

You'd be WAY better off with an Avallo Accumonitor or similar Aristocrat unit.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Steve,
> 
> MoistnAires SUCK! The only reason they're in those cabs is because that's what they come with and they're cheap!
> 
> You'd be WAY better off with an Avallo Accumonitor or similar Aristocrat unit.


Thanks...I'll look into those. Probably going to buy a cabinet humi next month.


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

I got an Accumonitor EZ per Hurf and Turf's suggestions and it works great. It's probably overkill for my vinotemp but its set and forget. Definitly better quality than the moist n air which I was also looking at previously.

Not sure what size humi you have but they have different options customizable for the size. You can get additional canistors for a larger humi.


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> Steve,
> 
> MoistnAires SUCK! The only reason they're in those cabs is because that's what they come with and they're cheap!
> 
> You'd be WAY better off with an Avallo Accumonitor or similar Aristocrat unit.


x2 I hated mine I hilly billy rigged 2 cigar oasis to support my chit.
F- moisten aires


----------



## Ucan (Sep 2, 2010)

Is there a specific reason why you do not like Moist-N-Aires? I will need a end-table type humidor soon and will need an electronic humidification system.

Thanks.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Steve
With respect to those that do not like these, I Love mine, I have thrown away four oasis's and given to Justin the Big $200 oasis and this Moist N Aire has been a dream absolutely trouble free after wasting at least $500 on others that IMHO are garbage. at least they ended up in the garbage so I guess you can call them that 

I am Running two at this time both not a whimper of a problem ever.

Good Luck on your choice!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ucan said:


> Is there a specific reason why you do not like Moist-N-Aires? I will need a end-table type humidor soon and will need an electronic humidification system.
> 
> Thanks.


Steve
If all you get is a end table humidor beads and a couple fans should be enough, these are meant for bigger units.


----------



## Ucan (Sep 2, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Steve
> If all you get is a end table humidor beads and a couple fans should be enough, these are meant for bigger units.


Did not know that. Thanks.

I am Mike btw.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ucan said:


> Did not know that. Thanks.
> 
> I am Mike btw.


Nice to meet you Mike, I have several smaller end table size units so unless you get a tower or fairly big unit beads should be fine with a couple fans.

Good Luck bro!

Dave


----------



## jahriel12 (Jan 24, 2013)

Blacklog,

I have been looking into Vinotemp's a bit. I actually called and spoke to someone over there today. Do you use yours strictly for cigars, or do you have a combo unit?


----------



## loobie (Jan 20, 2013)

I have 3 Moist-n-Aire machines. 1 that has the corded control unit, and 2 that had the control unit on top. The corded unit has worked perfect from day one with a nice tight 2% swing. The other 2, not so much until I removed the control units from the top and wired them with a 4 foot cord. These now start up at 65% and shut down at 70%, which is acceptable to me. I am satisfied with the air circulation. One other thing to note that is kind of crappy is the cork on the water level indicator. Get rid of it! They should have used a stainless float or at least plastic.


----------



## djester (Apr 23, 2013)

"I removed the control units from the top and wired them with a 4 foot cord. These now start up at 65% and shut down at 70%, which is acceptable to me."

I have one with the controls on the top and I can't adjust it to maintain about 70% humidity. It is too high and wants to maintain my cabinet about 80%+. If I turn it to just off when it reaches the correct level, it will not turn on, no matter how much the humidity drops. If I turn it to just where it turns on, it will again go to about 80%+

I'm curious how the rewiring you speak of solved your problem.

Dave


----------

